# surf rig for reds



## eastonelileu (Sep 28, 2016)

Just moved out to surfside looking for a good rig for reds fishing in the surf any help would be much appreciated


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I use 12 ft Penn Prevail rods matched with a Penn Battle 2 6000 reels (filled with 30 lb mono). I have several of these out when I surf fish. Do a search of the forum and you will find tons of information on this subject. Lots of good info to be found.



Robert....


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I have been using a 10' tidewater rod and Quantum Optix 80 reel from Academy. Whole setup is less that $70. I also use 30lb berkley big game mono.
I just recently had my first failure on one of three Optix 80's reels i bought 3 or 4 years ago. I've caught many reds and even some smaller sharks on this particular reel and as a starter, for $30, I think i've got my moneys worth. Having said that I may move up to one of the Penn reels, but undecided at this point.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

I am relatively new to surf fishing as well and decided to go ahead and spend the money on quality rod and reels versus what I was using. My hope is that I will be able to spend more time in near future. The guys on this forum, especially Sharkchum, have some great insight and I encourage you to go back through the threads and absorp as much as you can. I just bought a Penn Battle 2 8000 off ebay for $90 and a Penn Prevail 12ft off Amazon for $90. I will fill them up with 30lb mono. I also bought a Penn Battle 2 6000 off Amazon for $90 and a Penn Prevail 10ft off Amazon for $80. I will fill that with 30 lb mono as well. My plan is to have those as my two primary long rods fishing for reds, black drum, small shark, etc. They will both have their maiden voyage here in about two weeks in Sargent along with some home made leaders using Sharkchum's tips from this forum. Good luck!


----------



## eastonelileu (Sep 28, 2016)

What type of leader do you prefer and weight?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

For spinning reels, its hard to beat a Penn Battle or Conflict in the 6000 size. For bait casters a Penn Squall or Fathom 30 work great for the money. Get 12' heavy action rods rated for 6oz to 12oz weights and 30# mono works fine.
Here's a link on how to make the leaders. http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1651106
or you can use something like this.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

^ Good luck casting that thing, I tried a double setup I made this weekend and **** near through my body out of wack trying to cast it... I forgot about how much weight the baits themselves add to the rig.

Edit: Haha, I realize its a joke (I think?), is that a bungie cord??


----------



## captjay (Feb 9, 2005)

Check out alvey rod and reels. Built in Australia and distributed by alveyusa.com


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> or you can use something like this.


That is the exactly the same leader I use for all my bull red fishing


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

had2reg said:


> That is the exactly the same leader I use for all my bull red fishing


Gonna use that kind this weekend


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Used that rig today and caught three pelicans, two tourist, and the sea fence behind me.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> Used that rig today and caught three pelicans, two tourist, and the sea fence behind me.


Cool, can't wait for the report!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Solodaddio said:


> Cool, can't wait for the report!


J/K, gave it heck in the surf today and only one bull red to show for it.


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

I saw the penn battle II 8000 in academy and i liked it... seems good for the surf along with a 12' rod.

i am gonna try them out


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I saw the penn battle II 8000 in academy and i liked it... seems good for the surf along with a 12' rod.


 FYI. That reel is literally 50 dollars cheaper if you buy it at Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Penn-Battle-II-Spinning-Reel/dp/B00LDYJ9K4?th=1&psc=1


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the tip... The academy on Katy has some good stuff but the fishing selection is very limited...... they dont have leader wire... i ended up getting it at bass pro


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

buton said:


> Thanks for the tip... The academy on Katy has some good stuff but the fishing selection is very limited...... they dont have leader wire... i ended up getting it at bass pro


Leader wire should be with the offshore tackle in case you were looking in the aisle with string. You'd think a Katy location would carry everything.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Bass pro for offshore stuff for sure, except hooks. I think academy carries the big circle hooks, but the only wire is the plastic coated small stuff that likes to kink when fish even look at it, and single barrel sleeves to go with it.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

I also fish the penn prevail 11' and 12' rods with the penn squall 15 for reds. It has a mag cast and i spooled half 40' braid and half 30' mono so it has plenty line for long cast and reds


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

beerdruid said:


> FYI. That reel is literally 50 dollars cheaper if you buy it at Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Battle-II-Spinning-Reel/dp/B00LDYJ9K4?th=1&psc=1


Got academy to price match amazon and they also gave me 5% more :cheers:


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Got academy to price match amazon and they also gave me 5% more


Sweet!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> Used that rig today and caught three pelicans, two tourist, and the sea fence behind me.


Any pictures? Where's the pictures?


----------

